# Share you Hobby, Project or other pictures and links here



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I wanted to share some of my life with my friends and would love to see your stuff as well. If you are doing renos we would love to see your before and after pictures. If you are building something, we would love to see, or least I would.*

My Garden 2010.....

Garden pictures by Chahala - Photobucket

My Garden for 2011.....

Garden 2011 pictures by Chahala - Photobucket

My swimming pool.....

Swimming Pool pictures by Chahala - Photobucket

My Pets.....

Pets pictures by Chahala - Photobucket

*I love looking at what people like to do and how they are coming along in it. Hope you enjoy some of my stuff and look forward to seeing your gardens and pets.*


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

Other Projects pictures by Chahala - Photobucket


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I may be over to raid your lettuce patch


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I may jack your wood shelf, I love love it


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just finished fixing my baby up about a month ago~ That's mah other hobby~


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

heres one of my other hobbys:

fresh paint 


my other car but has since been but on the back burner since i got the crx lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

My car and my bike


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhh!!! NICE RIDE!!!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

240sx: nice ride + bike!

Heres my other hobby:


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

rather into computers, core i7 920 d0 @ 4ghz /1.26v , ddr3-2000

this has been my project for years and has undergone several revisions, Solid axle swapped, full size axles, ~ 10" lift (im 6'1)
















this pic was taken before the massive rear suspension mods


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> 240sx: nice ride + bike!
> 
> Heres my other hobby:


Thanks man but your car is much nicer!! I love Scoobies


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

4x4ing!!! The hubby is the president of the North Cariboo Offroad Adventurers Society this year and last (NCOAS www.offroad.bc.ca) a division of bc4x4.

NOCAS Does Red Rose with the Coast Mountain Crawlers.
YouTube - ‪Red Rose 2010 Trailer‬‏
(The yellow Xterra is ours... its one of our daily drivers!! It is parked in the backyard right now, waiting to recieve it's lift)

We always have a couple projects. Currently Keane is suffering from Jeep Syndrome, which includes a blown motor and excessive swearing. 
Next up is the Xterra's lift. 
Next up is probably another Jeep Cherokee Laredo.. they are numerous 'round these parts. Theres actually some strong points to the current Jeep we have, except that the motor is totally toast. If that gets replaced then the truck itself is in great shape. Heck even the power windows work. Oh yeah, and this jeep is the Gnome Hunter 2. The prior Gnome Hunter competed in the Cheap Truck Challenge 2 years ago on Apex mountain, an event from can4x4 magazine. He placed 4th, and the team name was "the gnome hunters" and they wore t-shirts that said "chillin with my gnomies". So many parts of the GH1 was transferred into GH2. Part of the truck costume includes real garden gnomes.









Something I do with my spare time:


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Great pic - "you can't beat Vera's meat!" (But you can lease it!)


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

That picture was taken for a really fun game called motorcycle tag on bcsportbikes.com - News


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

*My Antique Postcard Collections*

Not exactly a project, but here are some of my postcards. Most are about 100 years old.

Trains (Unfinished)

Bird Paradise (Burnaby bird park.) These were shown on the Canadian version of Antiques Road Show.

Various Parrots.

Lawson Wood My favourite animal artist. (Most are less than 100 years.)


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

In the summer, I like to take crap and make it look nice again... restore Danish furniture... This is the most recent (Sunday) craigslist find, and my first piece of rosewood


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

240sx said:


> My car and my bike


running a ka, ca or an sr in that puppy?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

i like to build miniature houses ... i have no kids so i end up giving them to friends with kids :O) i usually build houses that are 1:12 scale and this was my first 1:24 scale






my next kit is a chalet with a solarium and skylights and a hot tub too ...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Tyler you hit a big bump there!!!! LOL :lol:


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

hoolagal said:


> i like to build miniature houses ... I have no kids so i end up giving them to friends with kids ) i usually build houses that are 1:12 scale and this was my first 1:24 scale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that is just insane!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This IS my hobby.....       !


----------



## saltwaterfish (Mar 7, 2011)

very nice ! I wanna own one too. lol


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Clown Lover said:


> Hey Tyler you hit a big bump there!!!! LOL :lol:


haha ya, my girlfriend at the time was mad that i parked there because she couldnt get out of the truck


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i guess i should post a pic of my bike too...

its the corona one, atm its kind of beet up, my friend dumped it once doing 40, i dumped it once doing 60, and then some scratches from it being impounded 

soon ill be changing out the fairings for new solid white fairings to match my riding gear

second pic is me with my riding gear on










im 6'1 so i look a little awkward on a little bike


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Am I da only Yamaha? HAHA! Everyone's got a GSXR!

Darn... i like those new bikes =) well, another year or two before I change mine!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

went for a drive in my friends truck the other day. we went looking to build some trials in the bush on some of his 180acres, and the rocker panels were at my chin. those boggers make good stairs...


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*That is one really nice looking doll house.*


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Digging up an older thread, hoping more people will post 

Going along with my hobby of antique hunting, a few summers ago I found a teak table at the Salvation Army for $40. I restored it, managed to lift the paint splatters from it, debated selling/auctioning it for a few years. It just sold this morning at Wright 20's Scandinavian Design auction for $6500.

http://www.wright20.com/auctions/view/MCW8/MCW9/128/LA/none/NEPW/0


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow that is awesome ...congrats! Was a beautiful piece!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks John  I am going to miss it... I gave him a gender, a name (Cubie), took meticulous care of him. Anyways, the money's just going to pay for our other hobby that set us back a bit of $$. Still need upgraded bumpers that aren't tin :bigsmile:


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow! Here's my hobby....we just did a jumper show this weekend and got a 5th and a 6th, yay!


Grete, I'm actually looking for a couple of pieces of teak furniture right now...a triple dresser with conical legs and a set of 6 dining chairs with the bent ply backs. If you run across anything like that can you PM me?


----------

